# Problem with a Python module



## rghq (Oct 5, 2009)

Hello,

I'm about porting a small Python script that required the m2crypto module in order to run.
Setting:


```
RUN_DEPENDS= ${PYTHON_PKGNAMEPREFIX}m2crypto:security/py-m2crypto
```

Won't recognize it as installed and the build run fails reporting m2crypto is already installed.
Since that port (m2crypto) installs one file that differs depending from the installed FreeBSD and Python version - another way to work-around this issue somehow ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## john_doe (Oct 5, 2009)

Can't you use depends from an existing port? For example, net-im/py-pyxmpp uses
	
	



```
RUN_DEPENDS=	${PYTHON_PKGNAMEPREFIX}m2crypto>=0.18.2:${PORTSDIR}/security/py-m2crypto
```


----------



## rghq (Oct 5, 2009)

Yup - tried this already still the result remains the same.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Oct 10, 2009)

Actually, that line works fine for me.
It doesn't work without the version number, not sure why. I can't find anything obvious in /ports/Mk/ right now ...


----------

